

Teens, Technology and Friendships - pmcpinto
http://www.pewinternet.org/2015/08/06/teens-technology-and-friendships

======
rebekah-aimee
I think I was 13 when I met a Bulgarian guy over a psychology forum who stayed
a regular email pen pal for several years; I helped him find his MBTI type.

I wonder if there are actually a lot more weird Internet friendships like that
than people think, or if it's just another expression of my bizarre high
school experience.

